# Interview at BMW



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

As the title say's I have an interview with my local BMW Sytner on Monday.

The brief I have from the email I got was as follows;

_'Prepare a short verbal presentation on yourself and your proudest moment (3mins maximum) and in addition you will be asked 3 interview type questions'_

Now I have plenty of ideas of what I need to put into the presentation, and the fact that it has to be short and to the point.

I'm just looking for any tips for the presentation and any other tips regarding the interview itself..

Has anyone here ever had a interview with BMW before and has any feedback?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It would help if you tell us if you are applying for the chief execs job or a job in sales or service.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry that would help wouldn't it! This is from the website.

The role is - Preparation Assistant

Due to an internal promotion we are looking to recruit someone with strong organisational skills and a good eye for detail to join our team at Sytner High Wycombe. The Sales department is continuing to grow rapidly and we now have a requirement for a vehicle preparation assistant. This is a very varied role as you will be coordinating the preparation of vehicles both mechanically and cosmetically.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Good luck. 
Discount on BMW parts will always be welcome LOL


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Try to link it tonhow it will benefit the organisation. If you do not have the 3 questions beforehand take time to read them through thoroughly, you will then be in a good positionnto respond. Definately ask questions atbthe end. Remember the interview panel names and make eye contact at all times. shake their hands at the end and thank them for their time. A follow up phone does no harm if you have not heard from them.

if the job is detailing related you can take some procedures and knowledge from this forum to show you are serious. Be confident but not ****y and you should walk it. If you are really keen for the job tell them its great that internal staff are being promoted (growing their own wood) and you are willing to do a weeks trail for free. this will easily pay off in the long run.

Best of luck and let us all know hownyou got on.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If the job is related to prep/cleaning of cars. Don't tell them if you're prone to spending 3 days cleaning them :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tell them you love washing a car with a brush and dirty water, and it takes you only 30 seconds you should be in 

PS good luck i'm no help at all really


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry if I sound cynical...guessing a "preparation assistant" is a glorified name for a valeter?

Or is the position to assist the man in charge of PDI?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Learn Polish and you're in :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, when I read the description I very much thought that it could be a hyped up valeter.

But I hope that it is not. Oh well I can only find out at the interview can't I. From what I have read on the internet though I think there is more too it that a Valeter.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

" This is a very varied role as you will be coordinating the preparation of vehicles both mechanically and cosmetically".

Sounds more PDI orientated to me, or just an all round dogsbody which isn't a bad thing neccesarily.

Personally I wouldn't get into a deep detailing conversation, dealerships either don't understand it or aren't really interested. Your presentation should demonstrate your willingness to undertake any task asked of you, team work but able to work unsupervised and an enthusiasm to deliver great customer service.............just like we all experience when we go into a dealership.

Good luck, let us know how it goes.:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.

As far as detailing goes i wasn't planning on boring them too much with it or going into detail! I know they probably don't care too much about that. 

I will let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I doubt a valeter would be involved in the mechanical preparation of a car. 

Best of luck. 

Remember if people on here find out who you are(if you get the job) you'd be expected to provide spotless cars. 

The pressure would be on. :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

We already know.....BMW Syntner High Wycombe.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I doubt a valeter would be involved in the mechanical preparation of a car.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> ...


Haha will try my best! Thank you though!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a second interview at BMW! 

P.s. It's not a posh Valetor like some thought!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Zetec-al said:


> I have a second interview at BMW!
> 
> P.s. It's not a posh Valetor like some thought!


Good luck. What is the job then?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> I have a second interview at BMW!
> 
> P.s. It's not a posh Valetor like some thought!


Well done, good luck with the second interview :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, will be able to say more about the actual role next week!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

S63 said:


> Sorry if I sound cynical...guessing a "preparation assistant" is a glorified name for a valeter?
> 
> Or is the position to assist the man in charge of PDI?


I would imagine it's more to do with organising the used car lot and the logistics side of things? Ie. Making sure all the used cars are fuelled and starting ok and making sure they are all in order and clean and the price boards are in order. Doing runs to the bodyshop/towbar place etc. I reckon you'll be insuring the smooth process of events from sale to handover rather than doing any particular cleaning or mechanicing yourself.

Edit: just read you already know what the job entails. Am I along the right lines?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> I would imagine it's more to do with organising the used car lot and the logistics side of things? Ie. Making sure all the used cars are fuelled and starting ok and making sure they are all in order and clean and the price boards are in order. Doing runs to the bodyshop/towbar place etc. I reckon you'll be insuring the smooth process of events from sale to handover rather than doing any particular cleaning or mechanicing yourself.
> 
> Edit: just read you already know what the job entails. Am I along the right lines?


Used cars fuelled?
Have you worked in the business?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Just to let everyone know that i got the job and am currently working my notice at my current job.

The role is more a prep coordinator than an assistant, so basically all cars that come into the dealership be it part-ex/from another dealer, i take the car off of the customers hands and i have a certain amount of time to turn the car around and get it back onto the forecourt/out to the customer. I'm not pyhsically doing the work although it will be my job to make sure that all bodyshop, mechanical and valeting work is carried out correctly, as well as all the paperwork side (bmw approved used car checks and cherished mini checks).

The job does include a few more bits but i will learn more once i actually start the job!

It should be something I enjoy i hope and i will update here once i start the job!


----------



## Cmak444 (Dec 21, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats matey :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Best of luck. 

DW discount on BMWs? :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

S63 said:


> Used cars fuelled?
> Have you worked in the business?


Well yeah, if you don't have any fuel it it won't start!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Glad to hear you got the job, sounds a interesting and varied role, good luck with it.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Best of luck.
> 
> DW discount on BMWs? :lol:


Thanks everyone quite excited!

I would love to be able to do that haha!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Zetec-al said:


> Just to let everyone know that i got the job and am currently working my notice at my current job.
> 
> The role is more a prep coordinator than an assistant, so basically all cars that come into the dealership be it part-ex/from another dealer, i take the car off of the customers hands and i have a certain amount of time to turn the car around and get it back onto the forecourt/out to the customer. I'm not pyhsically doing the work although it will be my job to make sure that all bodyshop, mechanical and valeting work is carried out correctly, as well as all the paperwork side (bmw approved used car checks and cherished mini checks).
> 
> ...


:thumb:

con grats dude.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well done mate.
It's a great feeling when you get the call that you were successful. 

Sounds like it's a job you will enjoy which is even better!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I had to have 2 interviews and a general chat with the sales manager before I was told I had got the job! They didn't make it easy haha!

It will be different going from working 12 hour nights to min-fri 8-6!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It will be good to have another member working within a dealership. Give it a month or three and you'll more than likely see a car in a very different light.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Well done OP, you know DW needs a 15% cut for the 1st hear for helping out....right?



Franzpan said:


> Making sure all the used cars are fuelled and starting ok





S63 said:


> Used cars fuelled?
> Have you worked in the business?





B17BLG said:


> Well yeah, if you don't have any fuel it it won't start!


So most likely siphoning ALL the fuel out then refilling 0.5 litre!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Quite often they don't start, quite often they don't make to the petrol station. As a chauffeur we were taught to always have a tank brimming with fuel, now I am learning the art of driving on vapour.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Quite often they don't start, quite often they don't make to the petrol station. As a chauffeur we were taught to always have a tank brimming with fuel, now I am learning the art of driving on vapour.


Tight Git


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Best wishes to you fella on your new job :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys!

Im on my 4 night of my notice with 12 left to go! Count down the nights haha!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

S63 said:


> Used cars fuelled?
> Have you worked in the business?


It would be rather embarrassing if a customer were to take a car for a test drive but had to wait while the salesman fuelled it before hand as there wasn't enough left.

I once had this happen when I went to look at a used Renault, was a tad annoying having to stop for fuel before I even got a decent drive in it. What's more, when we stopped at the pumps the button to release the fuel flap didn't work.

I seen the error of my ways and went to Audi

 :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Franzpan said:


> It would be rather embarrassing if a customer were to take a car for a test drive but had to wait while the salesman fuelled it before hand as there wasn't enough left.
> 
> I once had this happen when I went to look at a used Renault, was a tad annoying having to stop for fuel before I even got a decent drive in it. What's more, when we stopped at the pumps the button to release the fuel flap didn't work.
> 
> ...


Been to several car supermarkets where the salesman has had to go into the compound and get a jerry can of fuel for a customer to take a test drive


----------



## Ad191 (May 3, 2011)

I'll see you down there, that's a stressful job u have got, especially down there with the volume of cars that leave every month


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you work there mate?


----------



## Ad191 (May 3, 2011)

Yes mate, I'm a contractor for them, I do the dents there, for the last 15 years. You'll be putting my jobs in the diary for me and listening to me moan continuously! Norman is a top guy to learn from, i guess I'll be seeing you on Monday morning?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahhh that's good your on here!

I'm not sure of my start date yet. Still working my notice period at current job!


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck with the new job!

I've worked in the car trade for nearly 30 years now and as said, prep coordinators / progress chasers do tend to get a lot put on their plate, but keep your eyes on the ball and stay organised and you should find it very rewarding.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

We'll I have now finished my previous job and start at Sytner BMW on Monday morning!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> We'll I have now finished my previous job and start at Sytner BMW on Monday morning!


Congratulations


----------

